# paph.curtisii



## mgt56 (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a paph. curtisii both parents are awarded. I'm just wondering if anybody can tell me how large the flower would have to be to considered awardable? I'm not interested in showing this plant, it sole propuse for me is to recreate an old primary hybrid that, as far as I know dose not exist in cultivation any more.


----------



## Pete (Jun 11, 2008)

what cross are you going to make?? not sure on measurements, youd have to check some recent AQ's.. also, although it has a strong presence, size is only 10 points in the award..


----------



## mgt56 (Jun 11, 2008)

The hybrid is known as T.B. hayward ( druryii x superbeins) it was originaly created in the 1890's (I'm not exactly sure on the date). Also I talked to Jason over at orchids limited (which is where I got this plant that I'm asking about) I ask him if it would make a difference if I use superbeines, or curtisii . His respones was " I dont think so", also I wonder if they even consider curtisi a varity or a seperate species?


----------



## Candace (Jun 11, 2008)

superbiens is the accepted species for curtisii. You could always write on the tag suberbiens var. curtisii.

There have been 109 awards over the years.

Here are the size measurements of the most recent awards sorted by date. Obviously, the second award is wrong. Maybe it's supposed to be 12. No way could it have been awarded at 2 cm :>

Hope this helps. 



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## mgt56 (Jun 11, 2008)

Candace, thank you, any info is helpful!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 12, 2008)

that wasn't 2 cm, it was 2 meters - one hell of a big flower.


----------

